# Anyone having fixed IP address in MTNL 256 unlimited plan in Delhi?



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

Guys i have just changed my broadband plan to MTNL 256 kbps unlimited from 590NU and i am getting fixed ip address. Damn this plan is of no use then.Any one of you getting the same?

Guys plz tell me anyone getting the Fixed Ip address in MTNL 256 unlimited.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Guys i have just changed my broadband plan to MTNL 256 kbps unlimited from 590NU and i am getting fixed ip address. Damn this plan is of no use then.Any one of you getting the same?
> 
> Guys plz tell me anyone getting the Fixed Ip address in MTNL 256 unlimited.


 
What is your problem man? why are you sad that you got a fixed IP? you should be damn happy about it!! why in the world would you not want a fixed IP?????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> What is your problem man? why are you sad that you got a fixed IP? you should be damn happy about it!! why in the world would you not want a fixed IP?????


hmm do you know about Rapidshare?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmm do you know about Rapidshare?


 
yes, I do but what has that got to do with fixed IP?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 3, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> yes, I do but what has that got to do with fixed IP?


 Really funny statement


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

hmm i just came to know that MTNL charges for Static IP's.I havent asked them to give me static ip.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> yes, I do but what has that got to do with fixed IP?



ROFL...... ... 

man i think ur new in internet......u need to learn a lot...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> ROFL...... ...
> 
> man i think ur new in internet......u need to learn a lot...


 
lol.... if you think I am new, then could you please explain why you think static IP is such a problem with rapidshare, maybe I can tell you how to not make it such a problem.

Are you trying to tell me about the IP check in place by rapidshare! lol.. you guys are such kiddos, I guess you still haven't figured out a way around it.. lol..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ There is no better way than having dynamic ips for Rapidshare.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 3, 2007)

^use proxies re!  .static ip is a +++


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

have the 590NU plan and am getting dynamic ip. btw, why would i want a static ip?? what r its advantages??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 3, 2007)

@Gaurav: I have the same plan with static ip


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2007)

It is good you have got static IP without paying for it. Because static IP give better speed...than dynamic IP.

However you wont be getting static IP..you may be little confused.Because your modem must be set on dynamic IP..ie either on bridging OR on PPPoE.

For stativ IP..medem is set on "MAC Encapsulation Routing ".


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> It is good you have got static IP without paying for it. Because static IP give better speed...than dynamic IP.



What!!!, never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes with Unlimited Plan they do provide static IPs ...dunno why wasnt I provided with one


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 3, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Yes with Unlimited Plan they do provide static IPs ...dunno why wasnt I provided with one



Me niether!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

dood i also have static ip but i had to get it done aftert calling them up....but ya static ip has its ++++++++'s......in order to use rapidshare...u can use some up hider..no probs...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Yes with Unlimited Plan they do provide static IPs


I dont have idea abt MTNL and BSNL....but Airtel dont give any static IP in any unlimited plan.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 3, 2007)

It might not be a Static IP. To confirm, try installing a Apache and see if you are always able to connect at *IPHERE


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> lol.... if you think I am new, then could you please explain why you think static IP is such a problem with rapidshare, maybe I can tell you how to not make it such a problem.
> 
> Are you trying to tell me about the IP check in place by rapidshare! lol.. you guys are such kiddos, I guess you still haven't figured out a way around it.. lol..



dude....we have a lot of proxy servers to do that thing...but why take useless headache for a doing silly things when the ISP is providing Dynamic IP......

btw if u know any better solution for using Rapid..then pls free to share ur knowledge with us....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

what are the advantages of a static ip??


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

u get better torrent and download speeds...u can subscribe to private trackers...which reward u as u upload and download...and best of all u get to host ur own private dedicated server for games


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 3, 2007)

Most modern trackers and torrent clients can do that with dynamic IP as well


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

Customer care guys at MTNL are saying that its by mistake you have got the static ip.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> dude....we have a lot of proxy servers to do that thing...but why take useless headache for a doing silly things when the ISP is providing Dynamic IP......
> 
> btw if u know any better solution for using Rapid..then pls free to share ur knowledge with us....


 
Dude, what makes you think that having a dynamic IP is better to access rapidshare? 

Besides, how many times are you going to restart your modem to get a new IP? And what makes you think that the IP you are going to get when you reboot/reset has not been used by another user to already access rapidshare?? 

Trying to use dynamic IP with rapidshare is just a gamble and a total waste of time. 

As far as static IP's are concerned, the list of goodies never ends, describing all of them is beyond the scope of this post. Do a google for yourself and find it out.

lol.."I'm new to the internet".. still can't stop lauging....lol



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Customer care guys at MTNL are saying that its by mistake you have got the static ip.


 
You get, you don't get thing is going to be there in India for some more time because no one knows whether they really require a static IP or not and companies hardly bother to educate people on this.

For certain unlimited plans, from the above mentioned posts, it clear that, if you ask for it, you get it, if you get it without asking, you are lucky, if you don't get it at all even after asking, then it's just a case of bad customer service and uneducated technicians.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

uneducated technicians!!.......who says even one of them is educated in the first. place....i wanted to ask them how do i configure it with my router....blank...i say i have a static ip and i want to configure it with my router...*sir we do not have static IP available* ...chichik..line dead....thts how it went...but i figured it out some how....and started my own dedicated server...


----------



## AshishSharma (Aug 3, 2007)

I have MTNL unlimited connection and it does come with Static IP ... damn thing made me move from Rapidshare to finding torrents for everything I have to download  

Yeah you have proxies but they kill the speed .. if you know some which don't do lemme know ...  

And about MTNL technicians they'r amazing creatures .... recently they had some problem with their DNS servers (Most MTNL users should know) when I called them to inform they promised me some technician will come to my place to restart their servers  thank god no fool showed up


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ lol... 

Anyways, for those of you searching around for torrents, there is one site that gives you genuine torrents. It's called torrentspy, do a search and find the address, I don't want to post it here and later get barred saying I spoke about piracy!! 

Anyways, that site gives you genuine no virus/spyware torrents. Read the comments before you dowload anything to make sure what you download works the way you want, if no comments, don't take the chance of downloading.

There are a few other ways in which you can access rapidshare other than through proxy servers. Do a google and find it out coz again, I don't want to post it here...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2007)

@Help~Is~Here

ur saying that wats the possibility of getting an free IP in rapidshare with dynamic IP....now im asking the same kinda question to u ..wats the possibility of getting an Free IP with some Proxy with ur static IP....??

btw u dont need to restart ur modem evrytime..just disconnect and reconnect the adsl wire..it hardly take 10-20 secs for getting a new IP...

for getting speeds...u cant get more Speed than the ISP is providing to u by using static IP...i dont thing .. i get cosntant speed around 26-29 KBps in both torrent and also in regular downloads....yeah about starting a server for that reason static IP is better........


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> u get better torrent and download speeds...u can subscribe to private trackers...which reward u as u upload and download...and best of all u get to host ur own private dedicated server for games



i have dynamic ip. could that be a reason why after downloading and uploading approx 2gb, my demonoid account still shows up and down 0kb??


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i have dynamic ip. could that be a reason why after downloading and uploading approx 2gb, my demonoid account still shows up and down 0kb??



thts exactly the reason....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

^^damn it!!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> @Help~Is~Here
> 
> ur saying that wats the possibility of getting an free IP in rapidshare with dynamic IP....now im asking the same kinda question to u ..wats the possibility of getting an Free IP with some Proxy with ur static IP....??
> 
> ...


 
Read what I wrote properly, I never wrote a word asking anyone to use proxy server for rapidshare as most of the proxy servers are already blocked. Don't misquote me!!

if the second para is something to what i said, then I never said anything about getting better speeds with static IP.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

oh come on, chill guys!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 4, 2007)

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....... I'm chilled...


----------

